# Cycling shorts too tight?



## timk125 (Jun 28, 2010)

I recently bought my first pair of cycling shorts, and while the chamois is amazing (no more butt soreness) I noticed my quads seem to get super tired sooner. I know the tightness is supposed to compress your muscles a little and improve your performance, but its seems to me like it's making my muscles feel tired faster. It may just be a mental thing, but I'm wondering if maybe they're too tight. They don't cut off my circulation or anything, and they don't bother me when I'm riding.


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I really don't think you should experience discomfort or performance issues due to cycling shorts. Either you have unusually large quads (not accounted for in the design) or the shorts you bought simply don't provide enough stretch.

I wear Pearl Izumi and Louis Garneau shorts and they essentially feel like a second skin. They're fairly snug but don't feel tight, bind or impede movement. Basically, I forget about them once I'm on the bike.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

When I first tried my first pair on, I thought they were tight and awful, and walking around the house in them I felt like I was wearing a diaper. However, once on the bike, the padding didn't feel uncomfortable, and I got used to the shorts. I do wear a outer/baggie short over the chamois though. I don't wear them "roadie style".


----------



## timk125 (Jun 28, 2010)

joeinchi said:


> I really don't think you should experience discomfort or performance issues due to cycling shorts. Either you have unusually large quads (not accounted for in the design) or the shorts you bought simply don't provide enough stretch.
> 
> I wear Pearl Izumi and Louis Garneau shorts and they essentially feel like a second skin. They're fairly snug but don't feel tight, bind or impede movement. Basically, I forget about them once I'm on the bike.


That's what I figured. It may just take some getting used to


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A good measure of fit would be whether they leave indentations in your skin after you take them off.

I wear pearl izumi liners under baggies (the liner is more of a mesh to avoid overheating, but the chamois is the same stuff) and I might get slight marks on my legs where the elastic bands grip, the flesh on my legs is not really squeezed when I wear them. Meaning I do not notice a change in leg diameter on either side of the elastic at the ends of the legs. That may differ for you depending on the amount of subcutaneous fat you have in that location (the more you have, the more squeezing you'd notice), but it should not be much if you see it.

they DO feel like a diaper when walking around, though. that's just something you have to get used to.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

make sure you are not wearing underwear, common mistake


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I get the biggest cycling shorts that aren't too big - so no bagging or folds or loose sections.

I don't know if I believe in compression shorts. At least, for me. I guess I can kinda see the socks. I just want to be comfortable.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

If it looks like a sack full of Possums, it is probably too tight.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

A proper, GOOD fit shouldnt squeeze you. It should fit well, not sag and not creep up. If you're being squeezed you need a size larger, or another brand.

I have a set of shorts that are extremely loose on the waist, but squeeze my legs. They're just a poor fit. fit between brands is significantly different.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

timk125 said:


> I recently bought my first pair of cycling shorts, and while the chamois is amazing (no more butt soreness) I noticed my quads seem to get super tired sooner. I know the tightness is supposed to compress your muscles a little and improve your performance, but its seems to me like it's making my muscles feel tired faster. It may just be a mental thing, but I'm wondering if maybe they're too tight. They don't cut off my circulation or anything, and they don't bother me when I'm riding.


Your legs are tired because your shorts make you a faster rider!!!!!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

If your voice goes up more than 1/2 an octave, the shorts are too tight.


----------



## sanjayc (Jan 20, 2011)

hi, are you referring to pearl izumi select shorts or different model of pearl izumi ? is there a more comfortable model than select in pearl izumi. I picked up some from amazon in large and x large. The 3d chamois on xlarge is thicker than the chamois on the large shorts. is this normal? I dint see too much difference in size between the two though.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Try a ride with no shorts and see if you feel better.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a set of the Peal Izumi baggy shorts with the inner shorts and when I first tried them, they seemed overly tight. But after riding with them now for a few months, I like the fit. I do feel the snug fit when I first put them on, but I find my legs don't feel as tired after a few hours of riding. I do see a slight depression on the skin where the elastic band was when I take them off after a few hours.


----------

